# rigging berkley gulp shrimp



## buxrus

Fishing in the surf with berkley gulp shrimp for pups, trout and flounder, how do you hook it, with what size and type hook, and what type of rig do you use? Thanks


----------



## HStew

try a jig head


----------



## spydermn

THe few time I have done it I hare rigged it with the eye of the jig head facing up (towards the sky) with the legs of the shrimp facing down. Really I have not seen what this looks like in the water, and I dont know if it says that way when I am pulling it in, but it looks good to me...and you know that fishing lures don't catch fish, they catch fisherman!


----------



## hengstthomas

Shrimp ... With rattles and without


----------



## Seachaser

Bite the tail off and rig it backwards. Thats what some of the Redfish tourney guys do, and I can verify it works.


----------



## SnookMook

I usually just rig them on a jig head like in this flounder photo I took.


----------



## SmoothLures

Nice pic. That's how I do it.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Normark said:


> Shrimp ... With rattles and without


Yep


----------



## Fishman

Goona try it this year


----------



## Fishman

Going to try it this year


----------



## bluefish1928

with flounder
do u set the hook immediately
or give the fish a bit of time to swallow gulp?


----------



## SmoothLures

A 5 count is usually plenty with a jig. If you miss one then count higher. Of course you don't know when a trout or red will eat it so be ready. I like the smaller 3" shrimp in natural or new penny.


----------



## troutfishr

*gulp! shrimp*

when I use them I don't do a count, I "feel" the bite, then set my hook, that way they don't swallow or get gut hooked. the strikes on arties is much harder I think than on live. Have you guys seen the new gulp! shrimp? they have appendages just like real shrimp legs and all.


----------



## hengstthomas

troutfishr said:


> when I use them I don't do a count, I "feel" the bite, then set my hook, that way they don't swallow or get gut hooked. the strikes on arties is much harder I think than on live. Have you guys seen the new gulp! shrimp? they have appendages just like real shrimp legs and all.


I agree about NOT counting and have never had issues 
Are you talking about the Ghost Shrimp ? I tried the Fluorescent Orange Shrimp and it didnt work .. I caught nothing on them but the smaller fish (Snapper Blues) and Crabs did a number on them .. I'm gonna stick to what I know works but I have that part of me that keeps buying and trying .. LMAO !


----------



## Phillipcurl

I just hook 'em onto a bottom rig like you would cut bait.


----------



## Drumdum

hengstthomas said:


> I agree about NOT counting and have never had issues
> Are you talking about the Ghost Shrimp ? I tried the Fluorescent Orange Shrimp and it didnt work .. I caught nothing on them but the smaller fish (Snapper Blues) and Crabs did a number on them .. I'm gonna stick to what I know works but I have that part of me that keeps buying and trying .. LMAO !


 New penny and pearl white work great on the flounder down here in NC.. I don't like to count down BECAUSE of all the short ones caught here,they suck the thing down past the gills.. Might as well not have a reg on them as to kill a quarter of the small ones to make sure the hook is in them,jmho.. Yes,I have had the hook pop out of plenty of legals right at my feet and it sucks..



Phillipcurl said:


> I just hook 'em onto a bottom rig like you would cut bait.


 Caught plenty of fish that way,works great,especially with triggerfish and seabass.... Just went after some triggers yesterday using cutbait,caught a few,but sure wish I had brought some gulps along... This would be the one case that imo,they work better than cut bait....


----------



## jay b

Agree with how they are rigged and I too never wait for a "count" when fishing lures. Flounder do ambush their food as much as they nibble and the theory on waiting or using a "count" is generally applied to fishing with strip baits because it takes them a while to eat the whole thing.

If I miss the first hook up with either a strip bait or a lure I stop cranking, push the rod back at the fish and give it some line because Flounder will follow a bait even after missing it the first time.


----------



## RoryGoggin

jay b said:


> Agree with how they are rigged and I too never wait for a "count" when fishing lures. Flounder do ambush their food as much as they nibble and the theory on waiting or using a "count" is generally applied to fishing with strip baits because it takes them a while to eat the whole thing.
> 
> If I miss the first hook up with either a strip bait or a lure I stop cranking, push the rod back at the fish and give it some line because Flounder will follow a bait even after missing it the first time.


Yep, when using lead-heads, I'd MUCH rather miss the hookup than deep hook them and release 'em with even a 1/8 oz jighead in 'em. I also crimp down the barbs.


----------

